# Who's In A Gigging Band?



## noodles

There are a lot of new people here, so a lot of us no longer know who is out there in the trenches getting it done. So, post what you're up to, I'll go first.

I play for Division, and we gig about once a month. We'll be hitting the road in August to play Minneapolis Mayhem 3, hopefully with a string of dates in the week leading up to the festival.


----------



## Shannon

If you haven't figured out by now, I'm the lead guitarist in End Theory. I do usually 3-4 shows/month, but that's starting to increase with the recent release of our debut CD. Lot of good opportunities have been coming our way. Needless to say, I'm stoked. \m/


----------



## Jason

Im getting close once i get things together i will put up some recordings. So far i have a amazing drummer and bassist just need another guitarist and singer.


----------



## telecaster90

My bands are still tryin to get off the ground. It's a long, god-awful process.


----------



## noodles

telecaster90 said:


> My bands are still tryin to get off the ground. It's a long, god-awful process.



Been there, done that. I think anyone in a band has been at that point at least a dozen times.


----------



## Donnie

Yep.
Charlie Drown.


----------



## darren

I play in Organical. Starting in late 2002, we played well over 20+ shows through early 2004. (more than one a month)

We took an extended hiatus while we recorded our second CD, and re-formed with a new rhythm section late last summer. We're starting to gig a little more, but we're already in pre-production for our third recording project, which will be a shorter EP, and then we have some ideas for a more conceptual album after that. 

We're looking to do no more than one show per month so we can focus more on the recording process.


----------



## angryman

I play in DRAG THE LAKE, we've been together about 15 months & gig as often as possible, we'll also be recording again soon in the coming few months
check us out if you like 
http://www.dragthelake.co.uk/

http://www.myspace.com/dragthelakeband


----------



## eaeolian

noodles said:


> I play for Division, and we gig about once a month. We'll be hitting the road in August to play Minneapolis Mayhem 3, hopefully with a string of dates in the week leading up to the festival.



+1. I'm taller, though. We're also playing with Ramma, uh, Gamma Ray in May.


----------



## Shannon

eaeolian said:


> +1. I'm taller, though.


...and have hair.


----------



## NewArmyGuitar

I play industrial rock with Unavox, and we're trying to do shows at least once a month. We've got a show next Saturday in Hollywood, FL (or somewhere close to there). We've also got our first full length album coming out this summer.

http://www.unavoxmusic.com


----------



## Matt Crooks

I started Division with Mike in the early 90s. Played with them until the end of 2005. I did over 100 shows with the band. In 2003 I played with Twisted Tower Dire at the the Metal Bash and Wacken Open Air festivals in Germany.

I am currently working on a new project that I should be able to report news on in a few months.


----------



## Christopher

eaeolian said:


> +1. I'm taller, though. We're also playing with Ramma, uh, Gamma Ray in May.



You guys actually have a chance for a +2 here as well. A rare and beautiful thing!



Matt Crooks said:


> I started Division with Mike in the early 90s. Played with them until the end of 2005. I did over 100 shows with the band. In 2003 I played with Twisted Tower Dire at the the Metal Bash and Wacken Open Air festivals in Germany.
> 
> I am currently working on a new project that I should be able to report news on in a few months.



I'm sorry, I didn't mean to neglect you. I forgot that Division also has it's entire family on here.

I haven't been playing nearly as much of late and it's been kind of nice. For a while I was playing every weekend all year long, playing in multiple bands with multiple genres, and forgetting what sleep felt like.

Lately, I've been locked in the basement glued to my Pro Tools rig, forgetting what sleep feels like. 

Seriously, I'm starting to miss the gigging a bit right now. It goes in cycles around here. There are months at a time where all I do is set up, play, & tear down and I get no studio clients. Then there's life right now where I've got more studio projects than I've got hours in the day.


----------



## Matt Crooks

Christopher said:


> I'm sorry, I didn't mean to neglect you. I forgot that Division also has it's entire family on here.



Haha, it's all good. I didn't actually join 7string until after I left Division. I think that every 7 string player in Northern VA, has played in, or auditioned for the band though - so there will be a lot of "family" here.



Christopher said:


> Lately, I've been locked in the basement glued to my Pro Tools rig, forgetting what sleep feels like.
> 
> Seriously, I'm starting to miss the gigging a bit right now. It goes in cycles around here.



Me too. I spend all of my playing time working on new material and recording it in PT.

I miss gigging a little bit. Not enough to join a band though! I do not miss lugging all my sh!t around, that's for sure.


----------



## metalfiend666

I'm the lead guitarist (if you can call my random attacks on the guitar "lead"!) for Promise No Lies. We're a five piece metal band in Essex, England formed just over 2 years ago. The other guitarist and our singer played in Keratose, a band that was infamous on the Essex metal circuit. We're hard to define sound wise, but if you read this thread: http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/showthread.php?t=8212 there's a couple of mp3's there. The qualities shit as we've had MAJOR hassles with getting a demo recorded.

Because of the demo crap we've only managed to play 2 gigs, as everywhere round here want a demo first. We've managed to sweet talk a couple more gigs though. We'll be hitting the stage for the first time in almost a year on 18th May. We've got a heavy as hell set to play which'll hopefully win us some more fans.

Better get our arses in gear and sort out the website & myspace!


----------



## 7slinger

I started my band Deny Thy Nature in 2000, and we are finally starting to play some shows and get our shit together. We are based out of St. Paul, so Division guys, I look forward to you all being in the area in August. 

This band has been your typical "can't find a vocalist; ok, found a vocalist, can't find a bass player...ok, found a bass player..." that type of crap. We finally found a steady bass player and a vocalist that is really into our band. He doesn't even have lyrics for half of our material yet, but we are gigging anyway...we even played one show without him there at all, completely instrumental (it was kinda fun). We've probably played half a dozen shows with our old vocalist and now our new one, so this band is pretty green yet. We've got 3 shows lined up right now though, so things are starting to roll a little bit.


----------



## metalfiend666

7slinger said:


> This band has been your typical "can't find a vocalist; ok, found a vocalist, can't find a bass player...ok, found a bass player..." that type of crap.


 
I can sypathise with that. PNL started as a four piece as our singer is an amazing bass player, but he decided early on he just wanted to sing in this band as he's sung and played bass in every band he's ever been in. He also thought the lineup was too much like Keratose, and essentially it was Keratose with a different drummer one different guitarist, albeit playing different music.

Took us a year to find a replacement, who turned out to be the other guitarists best mate. He forgot that John played bass.


----------



## Fantomas

I play in a deathmetal band, we've been playing together in this lineup for close to 5 years.

I was in a band with a few of the guys about 10 years ago though.

We did a lot of shows together but lately it's been a little slow..


----------



## noodles

7slinger said:


> We are based out of St. Paul, so Division guys, I look forward to you all being in the area in August.



I'm looking forward to it, too. We should have a good time  and 

BTW: I'm going to want to check out that JP7. I've never even seen one in person.


----------



## Drew

Between bands. 

In college I played with a group now known as Larson, your typical Dave-inspired acoustic driven collegiate jam band, just with an honest-to-god lead guitarist (me) with some hard rock roots, and a bassist into the Chili Peppers. He and I are both no longer in the band (graduation and quit, respectively), so now they sound like your typical VT fusion of DMB, Phish, and Guster, but at least they do it well.  

Summers, I used to sit in with the blues rock band. We did a lot of Stones covers, a couple originals, and whatever we felt like it on any given night. We never had a set list, and half the time Tom (vocalist, sounded nthing like Mick but sang the Stones with more authority than anyone else I've ever hjeard) would just launch into something and we'd follow along. Add in lots of alcohol and no band practices, and it was the most fun I've ever had in a band. 

Currently, I'm slowly working on this CD. If I find an existing band doing what I want to do looking for a guitarist I'll take it, but for the time being my priority is to get my CD out, maybe put a group together and do a few instruental gigs, and either hope that takes off or leverage that into enough or a reputation to land a gig with a vocal band. 

So, basically, I just drink a lot.


----------



## nitelightboy

I've been in several gigging bands but currently I sit in my bedroom, all alone, naked in the dark, damp cold...shivering and hoping for someone to save me....er.....I wasn't supposed to say that part.

I really miss gigging and am currently looking for a band, but I haven't been to active in my search


----------



## David

Between bands. I'm currently working on my own instrumental songs, trying to create a new sound, and a new style true to my own... as for bands, I'd say that I'm associated with two groups of kiddies who slam on their instruments. One being an incredibly talented group of highschool seniors, who's only flaw is that they only seem to what to play Iron Maiden covers rather than producing their own material, and the other is the typical 2 people show up for practice, 3 forget type of thing.


----------



## Miss UV

I'm the guitarist of Desensitised.
We play old-school death / grind and we usually play live once a month.
We've supported bands like Arch Enemy, Suffocation, Pungent Stench and next month we'll be playing with Master and Impaled Nazarene.


----------



## noodles

Miss UV said:


> Pungent Stench, Impaled Nazarene.



I *love* death metal band names! Always the perfect combination of evilness, offensiveness, and comedy.


----------



## Miss UV

right you are!


----------



## noodles

When I mentioned Impaled Nazarene to my cube mate, he said, "Well, it is the season..."


----------



## telecaster90

Crap! Didn't realize everyone else was pimping their bands!

I'm the lead guitar player for The Vigilante Manifesto, this weird Punk/Metal/New Wave thing. We haven't done anything in forever and apparently, we have two bass players now? I'm also a guitar player/vocalist in Procreating Jim, an acoustic dou with me and an 8th grade girl . She's good, though. We play alot of Rush, Led Zeppelin, Pink Floydish stuff. Fun stuff.

Anyways, I have a new band lined up for incase stuff with TVM goes downhill and we do nothing productive. I know a bass player/vocalist who's pretty good, but he does baseball, so around may-ish, Me, the drummer from TVM, and him are gonna start jammin and see what happens. I'm hopin to cover some Megadeth or Pantera


----------



## eleven59

darren said:


> We're starting to gig a little more, but we're already in pre-production for our third recording project, which will be a shorter EP, and then we have some ideas for a more conceptual album after that.


Look forward to hearing that for sure 


I'm in a band called Faded Beauty. We were playing shows locally somewhat regularly last summer, but have only done two since September, and none in 2006  We're working out our problems, improving our songs and performing ability, and finishing up recording before starting to seriously look for shows again. 

We may end up with a new singer and a new name before all that is done, but any news will be posted here and on myspace before anywhere else (because I'm the internet geek in our band  ).

Oh, I should also mention that in the downtime from Faded Beauty I've been playing bass for Emma Acott, a kickass singer/songwriter and friend from school. We've played four shows (originally with three guitarists, and later two of the guitarists were replaced by one better guitarist  ), and I'll probably be playing 2-3 more in the coming months (if she got discovered and signed and asked me to go on tour, I'd probably say yes, it's really fun stuff, and everyone in the band's a multi-instrumentalist with a wide variety of musical tastes). I also played bass on the song "Back Where I Started" on her demo CD (also on her myspace page) and on her song "Vixen" which she recorded as her term project for school (it's a metal tune, with the guitarist of O'Faolain and the drummer of Capeside). 

I'm also thinking of starting a punk/ska band that I'd play bass and sing in with the drummer of Faded Beauty playing guitar, and getting a mellow solo album recorded and put a band together to play some shows.


----------



## thedownside

I play lead (only) guitar in Welcome To The Downside Currently not really gigging, but working on an EP, should be done mid-to-end of may. I dont know how to describe us, just cross Korn with Deftones, Machine Head, Index Case, Soil and some Helmet, and you might get something like us


----------



## garcia3441

Can someone be between bands if they don't wanna be in another band?
I'm working on a solo project and hope to create a sound that is instantly recognizable. (Hint: I'm currently learning Arabic scales.)


----------



## 7slinger

noodles said:


> I'm looking forward to it, too. We should have a good time  and
> 
> BTW: I'm going to want to check out that JP7. I've never even seen one in person.




 

do you know where you are playin round here? and I just had the JP on ebay (didn't sell though) but it may not be around by the time you guys come through


----------



## Shawn

I have been in a metal band called Flothru since 1996 and have been gigging since 1997. Unfortunately in 2001, we split but got back together in 2002 only to end in 2004...lol. But in 2005, we got back together. We're doing some shows here and there but not as much as we should.


----------



## eaeolian

7slinger said:


> do you know where you are playin round here? and I just had the JP on ebay (didn't sell though) but it may not be around by the time you guys come through



We're playing here. Should be a good time. Know anything about the room?


----------



## 7slinger

a band I kinda know just played there on the 8th (one of the openers for powerman 5000  ) I'll see if they can give me any info on the room, cause I've never been there


----------



## All hail the Gnome

I play for the band Gnashing of Teeth from Dayton, OH (check out our MySpace). We recently got a new vocalist and are currently finishing drum tracks for our full-length album. We plan on doing at least one show a week once the recording is complete (our average was around there before we lost our last vocalist). We will be headlining the Hillbilly Metal Fest (also on MySpace) in Brockway, PA on May 20 if anyone is out that way.


----------



## Leon

i... uh... play lead guitar in a band called LipLok... can i get a ?


----------



## Oogadee Boogadee

All hail the Gnome said:


> I play for the band Gnashing of Teeth from Dayton, OH (check out our MySpace). We recently got a new vocalist and are currently finishing drum tracks for our full-length album. We plan on doing at least one show a week once the recording is complete (our average was around there before we lost our last vocalist). We will be headlining the Hillbilly Metal Fest (also on MySpace) in Brockway, PA on May 20 if anyone is out that way.




Dude - I'm from Dayton. Cool. I went to Stebbins... class of 96. 

The Gnashing tunes sound nice and heavy. What are you guys so angry about? 


****


Plus 3 on the Division band (Matt's still family)

I'm the drummer. Been with the band since 9/11/03. My competition during auditions was a fruity Russian dude. I think I got the gig b/c I chose not the hug everybody after each try-out.

Past band: Twelve Tribes. Just a short 2 month stint in 96. I was their first drummer - pretty much showed them what they weren't looking for, haha. I was ahead of my time actually; I was playing funky Limp Biscuit beats to their music, because it just had that "feel"... while they wanted a straight-edge/hardcore drummer. I got canned (oka - they just stopped calling me / started jamming with another dude).

I'm a wanna-be guitarist as well. Been drumming since 91/92-ish. I've owned an acoustic guitar since then as well... picked up the electric in 97. I'd love to play guitar in a band.... but like all others in Division, I hardly have enough time to work on my main band's songs!


----------



## bostjan

I'm playing guitar, keys, and bass and doing vocals (quadruple duty) in Khereb. Kind of hard to play out this way. I'd love to do crazy shit on stage, but I have a hard time multitasking.

I also play in a Alternative/Punk band called Ox, but the position is temporary. I used to play in Unhinged (dark alternative/horror soundtrack band, who since switched lineups and now sound like Trapd) and before that, I played in a band called Rival (cheesy hair metal and covers) in the mid 90's when hair metal was at it's all-time low, and before I had hair.


----------



## Cancer

As of 4/25, I quit my previous industrial band, Vyral, basically because I was only guy doing the grunt work in terms of promotion, while the other guys were content to sit around and bitch. Right now, I'm enjoying a very small hiatus, practicing and doing some minor repairs to my technique and will be doing a demo for Chapelblaque, my solo project that disbanded in the late 90's.

Also in the meantime, I'll playing with friend Dee from PieNess, doing covers of video game music.

Lastly, I should be joining Kathy from Sadhara, after she moves to MD in September. She shouldl be releasing her album pretty soon (talking weeks now), and I'd be playing with her, and writing new material.


----------



## chris9

I play drums in a little pub band i can,t find a band to play guitar in i wish i could!!!!!!


----------



## Robotechnology

I play guitar for an original rock band called Just Passing Thru www.justpassingthru.net & www.myspace.com/justpassingthru 

I've been with them for just about 2 years and we have played between 30 and 40 gigs since then.


----------



## garcia3441

Leon said:


> i... uh... play lead guitar in a band called LipLok... can i get a ?



 
Hell they're cheap, here's an extra.


----------



## kaanman36

I am the lead singer and guitarist in my band Space Time.  
We are currently working on our debut CD. Check us out!

myspace.com/spacetime

or

spacetimeband.com

(can't post the urls because I haven't made enough post yet...LOL)


----------



## tehk

I don't even rock the bedroom. I play at a reasonable volume. The sadness.


----------



## Angels Holocaust

Fuck yeah! im in a metal band from portland, OR. weve gigging for about a year. we seriously need a singer but weve made due without one so far.
check us out:myspace.com/xblackxdespondencyx


----------



## Mark. A

A guitarist and myself are looking for a drummer, bassist and singer. Yay, so many good singers/drummers around 

Fuck I hate not having a full band, I can't wait to start gigging


----------



## avery

I play in a band called q publik here in Ottawa.. For the past couple of years, we've been playing a couple of times a month on average, but lately we've slowed down quite a bit and are concentrating on basically writing a whole new set. We started out as kind of a "nu-metal" (hey, remember nu-metal?) kind of deal, but lately we've been going in more of a metal/hardcore direction..


----------



## zimbloth

Metalcore is the new numetal  That's okay though, beats Coal Chamber or whatever.


----------



## Abaddon

I joined forces with "Zimbloth" about a year ago. It's me, him, and a singer, (undecided on a band name yet). It's all heavy metal. We have about 11 songs. We had a drummer, but he just wanted to play shows and not put the time and effort in to actually write quality material (I'm not an ass so I'm not going to drop his new band's name, but their pretty bad). We're recording a demo now so we can recruite a good drummer and bass player. When the demo is complete, we will make it available for everyone to hear.


----------



## zimbloth

Abaddon said:


> I joined forces with "Zimbloth" about a year ago. It's me, him, and a singer, (undecided on a band name yet). It's all heavy metal. We have about 11 songs. We had a drummer, but he just wanted to play shows and not put the time and effort in to actually write quality material (I'm not an ass so I'm not going to drop his new band's name, but their pretty bad). We're recording a demo now so we can recruite a good drummer and bass player. When the demo is complete, we will make it available for everyone to hear.



lol "joined forces", like I'm Cobra Commander or something.


----------



## noodles




----------



## zimbloth

\m/


----------



## yetti

for the most part, i just rock my bedroom for now until i can get a new amp.

i have a drum machine grindcore project i'm working on called Weapons Of Mass Defecation, but i haven't gotten around to actually recording anything yet.


----------



## zimbloth

rofl dude, you rule. We should collaborate on that. I love comedy grindcore. I have several grindcore projects, including: "Fisted By Alf", "Geysers of Gore!" and "GARBM (Giant Aztec Robotic Beetle Monster).


----------



## Abaddon

Dont forget the Space Falcon Armada 3.0


----------



## zimbloth

Abaddon said:


> Dont forget the Space Falcon Armada 3.0



Good point Bud


----------



## Seedawakener

I play in a band called Inquisitor, we will soon have our first gig and record a demo. But we're having a summerbreak right now... I cant wait to show 'em the new songs that Ive written .


----------



## EdgeCrusher

I play for Silent Outcry, but our singer/rythem guitarist quit after we recorded a cd and played only three shows. I used to play bass for them, now Im on rhytem guitar. Right now I'm writing my own songs for a new band I'm starting called The Zero Method. You can check out the Silent Outcry songs on myspace. They were recorded in a studio using an RG520QS w/ EMG 81-85 into a dual rectifier. No 7 string stuff for that band yet, but I did talk Fernando (lead guitarist/my roomate) to buy a Universe, so that wont be long.

www.myspace.com/silentoutcryband

www.myspace.com/thezeromethod No clips yet, but very soon


----------



## Rick

I play rhythm for my band Time Is Now. We're working on 8 songs right now(6 almost done) and we have other ideas we haven't even touched yet. The plan is to record my part, our bassist, and drummer's parts and give them to our vocalist, sampler, and 2nd guitarist so they can come up with their own parts. I'm thinking we might be ready for shows in October/November.


----------



## eleven59

My band, Faded Beauty, is falling apart. http://www.myspace.com/fadedbeauty

But I'm auditioning soon to play bass for a local punk/ska band called Angry Agency which I will really enjoy should I get the spot. 
http://www.myspace.com/angryagency
http://www.myspace.com/trackfirerecords
http://www.angryagency.com


----------



## WarriorOfMetal

i'm actually in two bands.....one in the DC area that i've played a number of shows with, but i go to school in Boston and have a band up here that's working on getting off the ground and should be gigging (or at least, able to be) in a matter of weeks, so that's what i voted for.


----------



## eleven59

I'm working on getting my band, Faded Beauty back to playing shows, but right now we're working on recording.

I'm also working on getting my solo project going.

I'm also considering starting a punk/ska band of my own, since I didn't get into Angry Agency.


----------



## kmanick

my gigging days are way behind me


----------



## Lobotomy

I play in a prog metal band called Implosion
http://www.myspace.com/implosionprogmetal

We used to gig a lot but now that we are recording our debut album we gig about once every 2 months.
Keeps the fans at anticipation


----------



## Durero

Playing in this Balinese Gamelan (percussion orchestra) called Sekaha Gong Gita Asmara, since 1998.
http://www.gitaasmara.ca/

I put in a year and a half of 7 string playing with a local metal band called Splatter before leaving the band.

Currently working on my own experimental instrumental metal project.


----------



## AXEMASTER

I PLAY IN METAL BAND CALLED COVET THE KNIFE IN RICHMOND!


----------



## iondestroyer1527

im in a band called putrescine, we play death/grind if you were to generalize it into a genre. we just played our first show and are looking for more...if your in the new hampshire, massachusetts, maine area drop us a line at myspace.com/putrescinemedm if not check us out.


----------



## HaroldKrisna

I'm in a band called The Jimmy Hatz(we're just a cover band...) extremely heavy versions of happy hippee tunes


----------



## 7-request

am in trailBlazer, we play Homocore metal (a guy at jemsite say it) another guy say, we sound like lamb of god, which i havent heard. another guy say we play somekind of thrash metal,... but i like the Homocore metal thing

this month we'll hopefully gig 2 times, 17th feb and 24th feb, last month we also had 2 gigs.


----------



## le_ackt

My band ISORA have just started putting up the album and after that, it's Full time gigging summer !!


----------



## eaeolian

WarriorOfMetal said:


> i'm actually in two bands.....one in the DC area that i've played a number of shows with, but i go to school in Boston and have a band up here that's working on getting off the ground and should be gigging (or at least, able to be) in a matter of weeks, so that's what i voted for.



What DC area band?

(Yeah, I probably already asked that. I'm old. I forget shit.)


----------



## heavyjeffd

I play guitar in a San Antonio/Austin-area band called Thirteen Muses (stuff in my sig).

We play fairly regularly and are in the process of recording tracks for our second CD.

Recently we won an online podcast contest (with almost 20,000 votes!) to be played on a national radio show for unsigned talent. The show will be broadcast on various stations across the country, check out http://www.rock30.com/Podcast_Winner.htm for more info. Click the Affiliates link to see if there's a station near you.


----------



## 7StringofAblicK

I'm in a band called Ablick...we play 2-3 shows a month. We're working on getting a 'set-in-stone' singer; once we establish that I'd like to have a show 3-5 times a month at least. I want me some endorsements 

though they would be nice...


----------



## muffgoat

Hey Everyone my name is Curt, i have been a memeber of this site since the start of last year and yet i have only started using it now( prob cause i finally ordered myself my first 7 string) But anywho I live in Canada  and i play in a Vancouver based metal band called MuffgoaT we are usually a regular occurance playing anywhere from 1-2 shows per month. But for the last almost 8 months we have been on hiatus as we got rid of our other lead guitarist/ lead vocalist and now have replaced him with just a vocalist. So its now just up to me on leads guitars  anywho i will be on this site quite a bit as my work is always somewhat slow and i have my own comp (workin hard - hardly workin) lol i'm sure ill tty all soon.

Take it easy


----------



## 7slinger

muffgoat said:


> Hey Everyone my name is Curt, i have been a memeber of this site since the start of last year and yet i have only started using it now( prob cause i finally ordered myself my first 7 string) But anywho I live in Canada  and i play in a Vancouver based metal band called MuffgoaT we are usually a regular occurance playing anywhere from 1-2 shows per month. But for the last almost 8 months we have been on hiatus as we got rid of our other lead guitarist/ lead vocalist and now have replaced him with just a vocalist. So its now just up to me on leads guitars  anywho i will be on this site quite a bit as my work is always somewhat slow and i have my own comp (workin hard - hardly workin) lol i'm sure ill tty all soon.
> 
> Take it easy



welcome


----------



## Zepp88

I play in a Fredericksburg VA based band called Tetryl. We've played Jaxx Nightclub a few times, opened up for Powerman 5000 once. We've played a show hosted by Mistress Juliya (she's awesome!) and a show hosted by Rake Jahn (sp???) so we have had some fun in the couple years we've been together. Recently we've been working on a demo and it's sounding pretty damn good! Just scheduling issues have made it take much longer. We also just kicked out our bass player because he is just a bad musician...not much else to say about that. We're also working on getting our myspace rebuilt as a result. So right now things are slow going, but we'll be back and ready to play many shows again! Especially with some of the local bands on this board (hint hint Division)


----------



## Durero

muffgoat said:


> Hey Everyone my name is Curt, i have been a memeber of this site since the start of last year and yet i have only started using it now( prob cause i finally ordered myself my first 7 string) But anywho I live in Canada  and i play in a Vancouver based metal band called MuffgoaT we are usually a regular occurance playing anywhere from 1-2 shows per month. But for the last almost 8 months we have been on hiatus as we got rid of our other lead guitarist/ lead vocalist and now have replaced him with just a vocalist. So its now just up to me on leads guitars  anywho i will be on this site quite a bit as my work is always somewhat slow and i have my own comp (workin hard - hardly workin) lol i'm sure ill tty all soon.
> 
> Take it easy


Where are you playing?


----------



## muffgoat

Durero said:


> Where are you playing?



We are playing tonight at the picadilly pub doors @ 8 show @ 9, your from Vancouver eh. You should def come check it out out its gonna be a heavy ass show!!! I have been feinding to get in some live action since we played along time ago. Check our myspace for the flyer and details, hope to see you there!


----------



## CGord

muffgoat said:


> Hey Everyone my name is Curt, i have been a memeber of this site since the start of last year and yet i have only started using it now( prob cause i finally ordered myself my first 7 string) But anywho I live in Canada  and i play in a Vancouver based metal band called MuffgoaT we are usually a regular occurance playing anywhere from 1-2 shows per month. But for the last almost 8 months we have been on hiatus as we got rid of our other lead guitarist/ lead vocalist and now have replaced him with just a vocalist. So its now just up to me on leads guitars  anywho i will be on this site quite a bit as my work is always somewhat slow and i have my own comp (workin hard - hardly workin) lol i'm sure ill tty all soon.
> 
> Take it easy




That's a damned fine name.

(Yours, not the band's.)


----------



## Benzesp

I'm in a 6 peice Industrial/GothicRock band called PAIL. We play once or twice a month when we are in gig mode We,ve opened up for Powerman 5000,Wicked Wisdom(yea the band with Jada Pinkett Smith), and Prong. We've relesed 2 full length cds in the last 2 years. I do all of our recording/mixing/programing. Its a pretty serious project but we dont plan on "touring" or anything like that. I prefer to stay home and record.

Good luck to all of you guys looking and just starting out.


----------



## thedownside

I currently play in Before The Fallen, a metal band from Moncton, NB, Canada. SpineDriver on here is also in the band as the other guitarist. We've been around in one form or another for a little over 2 years, but have had allot of band member changes, so it has taken a while to get off the ground. But we should be playing our first few shows in the next month or 2, and hopefully in the studio in the later part of the summer.


----------



## HamBungler

Currently in Vortex of Corruption, a wee thrash outfit. We did a couple gigs back in February/March but since we've kinda just been sitting about. I really want to get back into the swing of things, so I'm thinking of starting a side project until the time is ripe for VOC to get back in the business.


----------



## InTheRavensName

In The Ravens Name (Iced Earth meets old Helloween meets...well, see above) gigs regularly around the midlands, I play lead, we play old school metal...

Scramasax (wintersun/norther/bodom/kalmah) is a melo-death-tech-folk thing...pretty new (formed it in April this year) but the other guys in it are awesome musicians (obviously better than myself ) and this one has some real potential I reckon. 4 songs written (ish) that we're trying to finish up, but we're trying to be ambitious and really push our playing with this stuff so gigs are a while off I reckon



kmanick said:


> my gigging days are way behind me



 what if Dio said that?


----------



## Michael

I joined a new band about a month ago. We're called Beyond Hatred and we play death metal. Once we have a solid amount of material together, we'll start getting into some gigs.


----------



## auxioluck

Our drummer just got back from 7 weeks in Wyoming. We are in the studio right now, and should be back gigging within a couple months.


----------



## Open Wounds

i play in He Wants My Blood, we are a deathcore/grind band in san jose, ca. weve just recorded a 4 song demo and we actually played a show last night at a local pub and were playing one tomorrow at a bigger venue in downtown san jose. myspace.com/hewantsmyblood


----------



## thadood

Mississippi Burning. We play a wide range of metal, going from death and black, to thrash, to power, and then into classic and southern rock territory. Some hardcore punk, too.

We've got two road shows coming up with a band we really dig, Bush Hog Suicide. If you like Goatwhore, you'll like BHS.


----------



## MerlinTKD

My band is Kavish... it's... hmmm... well, you can read a write up about us in the local rag!

A taste:


> Heres what some of our friends say: BB says, If the Psychedelic Furs were a sixties band. Mitchell says, The best Brit-pop band in Winston-Salem. Toaster says, Manly vocal confections.


----------



## sonofabias

My band is Rain of Kings! We play in the ny/nj/penn. tri state area and usually perform100+ shows a year. I'm in the process of recording and planning a trip this fall to LA. as well as europe for promotion and maybe get some shows over there while trying to get our record out, you know drum up a lot of interest. I think this is a great source for joining with like minded bands and getting shows ie: exsposure out of your area 

myspace.com/rainofkings.... check us out..Cheers


----------



## Groff

I sing(scream) and play guitar in Plague of Autumn.

If my signature didn't tell you that already...


----------



## svart

I am guitarist in a band called Absynthium, A Belgian death/thrash metalband. been doing some gigs, like to do more than we did untill now though! 

we released a demo called "Hatestorm" in 2005 and we're currently preparing a full cd that we hope to record/release in 2008 with the new line-up. some music can be found on our myspace (link in signature).


----------



## poisonelvis

i play guitar in the nor cal. band-bonecage,we are a new band,but have done a few shows,we are getting ready to head to the studio to record our first demo(only been together for 8 months)we had to write a few more songs,as we are going to record at syilvia massy's studio in weed,and she wanted no less than 30 songs..wish me luck.


----------



## AngelVivaldi

Sweet deal guys- good to see everyone out there rocking the fawwk out!

Ive been gigging as a solo artist for 4 + years now. I'm one of the few instrumentalists that prolly gigs more than most local act here on the east coast. I play anywhere from 4-8 shows per month depending. 

I can NEVER say no to a gig. I dont give a shit where it's at. Anywhere from performing big venues like the mains stage at the knitting factory, starland, stone pony to like, playing on street corner and crappy bars. I dont think i'm too good to play anywhere really. Just give me some electricity and I'll be on my way! lol


----------



## ZXIIIT

I play in this band

Squirrelly Arts
MySpace.com - Squirrelly Arts - City of Plastics and Wonderful Wonders! - Other / Other / Other - www.myspace.com/squirrellyarts

My main goal, is to make it to Wave Gotik Treffen and play there, 

and of course, I use my Ibanez RG7321 in the band, 

plus I also want to do something local with this project I made...
MySpace.com - Electroclash Eclipse 86 - San Diego, California - Techno / Industrial / Trance - www.myspace.com/electroclasheclipse


----------



## Rick Pierpont

Well, I actually don't play in Division nor have I ever auditioned, but they do have my old bass player, Ron.  I have also done a number of shows with them in my past two bands.

I played in MD-based Odin's Court for almost three years. We played out fairly often including many shows at Jaxx, an east coast mini-tour last November with Zero Hour (from CA), and BAR Fest in San Francisco last May. My last show with OC was opening for Symphony X at Jaxx in August. I left for another band for about 3 months although I did finish my work on the latest CD. Well, I heard the final mix about 2 weeks before Christmas and was blown away! After much soulsearching, I decided to rejoin Odin's Court! I am really excited and happy about my decision! We already have a show openig for Circle II Circle on Feb. 2 in Atlanta, GA! Check out our MySpace for some samples.

Me joining the other band was really the catalyst for me buying a 7. In OC, the other guy played a Universe, so I played different chord voicings on my 6. It actually worked out really nice. Of course, now I have my 7 still! So I will use that as a backup and for songs that require me to use a 7. I'm sure there will be more and more opportunities to use it as time goes on.


----------



## beepx22

yep, gigging band here too, we're on a down swing with the end our our summer tour and what not, not such a bad thing after pounding out the north east in a "Special needs" bus with no A/C or exhaust lol. Thats what it's all about though right.... we're called russett burbank btw


----------



## fleeeep

I play in a rock covers band for a living called bluemoose Bluemoose
We play 4-5 nights a week, we did around 240 shows last year, it's a full time job, lot of travelling involved.
We play everything from the newest chart hits to classic rock, AC/DC, Guns 'n' Roses etc.


----------



## Reece Fullwood

i've not long joined a band called OPUS NEX,
Progressive thrash/death metal,
Just starting gigging local pubs and stuff, i'm having gr8 fun,
But the other guitarist aint got a 7 yet, limits me


----------



## Nightcrawler

I play guitar in Snake Mountain an ambient post-metal band. We gig at least once a month around town and try to get out of town as much as we can, planning on going cross Canada this summer. We have been a band for almost two years now, released a first 40min EP summer 2007 and have been getting steady airplay all over the place. 

And if I'm not too busy doing that, I try to involve myself with thrash/grind/stoner/doom projects on the side.


----------



## kristallin

I'm the keyboard player/synth and sequencer programmer/songwriter/ sometimes guitarist and producer for an as-yet unnamed project that has been created with the former vocalist and main songwriter from Majorette - a band that formerly included members of 40 Below Summer and Method Of Mayhem. We're hoping to be gigging by the summer after the last pieces fall into place (we're looking for a lead guitarist, hint, hint)
I've also had a loose affiliation with a Russian pop singer named Natalia, we're scheduled to play some showcases in the next months.


----------



## tie my rope

i play in a Grindcore band called abortion squad and a technical death metal band called eternal harvest.


----------



## budda

I'm going to be taking guitar lessons and auditioning for bands this fall probably. I plan on starting or joining a band that will get me on the road.

it's a dream i have, and now is the best time i have to pursue it.


----------



## HappySinner

I play mainly instrumentals in my solo band, *Graham Greene & The Happy Sinners*, and mainly vocal tracks in my other band, *Resonance Project*. The good thing about these bands is that they have exactly the same lineups - the singer just gets more to do in Resonance Project.  We toured to Vietnam in January (as RP) and played a stadium show, which was an absolute _blast_ - there's a couple of photos in the Live section of the Photo Gallery (look for 'Hanoi Concert Pics'). Coming back to Australia and playing in pubs again felt a bit weird after doing the rockstar thing!


----------



## petereanima

i play guitar in REANIMA, we do some kind of death metal, and fortuneately we are giggin (~ 20 gigs/year) , but until now only in austria - if things go well we can play germany, czech rep., poland this year too...

and hell yeah, we just got confirmed to open for dying fetus in june! \m/


----------



## John_Strychnine

I play guitar for this band... FELLSILENT
Album out in June finally, only took years...

I noodle for this band... Monuments


----------



## eleven59

I just joined Terror Horse. I'll be playing bass. We're currently writing, soon to be recording a track, then gigging.


----------



## Zacplays

I play in Fallbrett. 17-18 year olds playing Deathcore. Check us out. 

We got to playing 3-4 shows a month. That decreased to 1-2 since the closing of a local venue. But now we're going to be playing cocoa beach with As Blood Runs Black, Winds of Plague, Stick To Your Guns, and Veil of Maya. So if there are any fellow floridians on here come check us out. We've got some pretty major plans coming up touring wise. Nothing I can really guarantee cause the plans aren't set in stone. But I'm pretty stoked on the progress we're making.


----------



## p0ke

I play in Aphasis, a Progressive Thrash/Death Metal band. We've had a lot of lineup changes, and therefor we've only been able to play five gigs during the last three years. Our best gig so far must've been the one we played in april last year. It was at our own little metal festival, Karhunkynsi Metal Festival. The good part of the gig was that we actually got to warm up for Ajattara (famous finnish black metal band). Our drummer screwed it up a little though, he didn't attach the snare to the stand properly, so it fell into his lap during the first song. After that the gig went very well, there was even a moshpit during our heaviest song, Shards.
After that gig, our drummer quit. We found a new drummer almost imidiately, but we haven't gotten our set together yet. We also threw away a couple songs, simply because they sucked. We had a gig scheduled for 25.4, but we had to cancel it because of our basist/vocalists military duties.
We're gonna record a minidemo before that date, and it will be promoted on that day. The full demo will come later this year, the songtitles are (probably in the wrong order):
Demise
Godforsaken
Shards
Final Eclipse
Catharsis
... and one more song, project name 3/4


----------



## DaveCarter

I play a progressive thrash band (Man Down) which Im trying to gradually turn in to a more commercial style (Killswitch Engage meets Dream Theater with clean vocals). We've recently acquired a new drummer (ex-Stamping Ground and Forever Never) so we'll be gigging again next month.

My other band is playing for the reaage artist St Peters, we're gigging regularly, getting weekly airplay, quite a few bookings often as a function band so it pays quite nicely, plus we've picked up a few useful contacts along the way so hopefully big things may happen!! Its kinda reggae with rock so hopefully very commercial.

Take a listen! MySpace.com - St Peters Stage Band - Broadstairs, UK - Reggae / Rock / House - www.myspace.com/stpetersband


----------



## gaunten

I play in nattsmyg, a swedish folkmetal band, we have had like 10 gigs the past two years, give or take a few. and I play in a rapmetal experiment thingy called acrasia (initially it was called R.A.W. but we found out that approximately 10345 hiphop groups were called this so...) and we have had about the same amount of gigs in the same time


----------



## petereanima

chavhunter said:


> We've recently acquired a new drummer (ex-Stamping Ground and Forever Never) so we'll be gigging again next month.



is it neil? this guy is amazing!


----------



## awesomeargos

Workin tonight with Paul McCandless and Rich Guardino.
I mostly gig all by my virtuoso self as my standards* are to high to want to play with most of the local "jazz" hicks and the aforementioned are busy elsewhere most of the year.

*I never met anyone who could play Jazz without being exclusive for at least a few weeks no one i know of can play great rock and the next night play great jazz the feel is to different and it usually all comes out like the Osmond family meets Bing Crosby. I would place an icon here but I don't see a square.


----------



## metalheadpunk

My band, NUTRICULA, recently booked our first few shows. I play rhythm guitar (Hellraiser C7!). check us out over on the myspace. we've got three songs up (podxt dfhs) with full vocals!


myspace.com/nutricula


----------



## jazzsinger

I play my modded 7 string in a classic rock cover band that also does a bit of 30's and 40's and a C/W tune or two if asked for. I do a lot of the singing and play bass/guitar/synth all at once. My current 7 string has three bass string, four guitar strings and a Roland GK pickup (with bad tracking compared to my Godin piezo pickup). I plan to combine a Wizard 7 neck with either a Brian Moore or Godin body to get better tracking plus acoustic sounds.


----------



## DSilence

Well we are trying to get at that stage, at the moment we are playing at a club every 2nd week for free and do the odd party. So I guess no. But our goal is to get there.


----------



## Brendan G

I am currently playing bass for a band called luminosity MySpace.com - Luminosity (Looking For Musicians) - Frederick, Maryland - Metal / Progressive / Death Metal - www.myspace.com/luminositymd we had some really good musicians at one point while I was auditioning for them, but they quit, and finding people who can play their stuff is god awful.


----------



## DevinShidaker

I play in 1931. We recently got back together after a year long hiatus (I joined another touring band because 1931 couldn't find a drummer). We're getting the rest of the year booked. but since 2004 we've been playing 100-150 shows a year at least, and I'm ready to get back up there


----------



## Zepp88

As most of you know I'm gigging in Withersoul now, with a new album coming out next year or so.


MySpace.com - Withersoul - RICHMOND, VIRGINIA - Death Metal / Gothic / Down-tempo - www.myspace.com/withersoul


----------



## _detox

MySpace.com - The Science Of Sleep (NEW SONG UP NOW!) - LITTLE ROCK, US - Experimental / Metal / Electronica - www.myspace.com/thescienceofsleepar

Kind of electro-pop-rap-metal haha.

I play guitar/do the occasional growls/program most of the synth/write pretty much most of the music for this band. We played one battle of the bands at a Catholic school, which as you can imagine was not well received. We had problems with the synth tracks we played to off of a laptop, so we picked up a keyboards/sample guy and things are running much smoother. 

We're playing what we call our first "official" show (which is another battle of the bands, but more to our style) on Saturday. Couldn't be more pumped for it, I just got my package of 80 glowsticks (not a whole lot, but all we need for a small club anyways) that we're going to throw out during one of our rave interludes. Should be great fun, and there's not too many promising bands..so I'm hoping we win!


----------



## King_nothing621

My band is just getting off the ground. Looking for a drummer and we'd be set. I do all the guitar work for now, but my brother might join in soon.


----------



## Emiliano

i play in a grunge band, tha Acid Paper, and i'm tring to put up a live ambient duo with a keyboardist where i play the bass, to do some softer stuff


----------



## turmoil

I've been playing guitar in this band, Century for about a year now. We play out a few times a month and it's mostly regional East Coast dates.


----------



## eightballhemhorrage

MySpace.com - Machines Of Living Death - BALTIMORE, Maryland - Metal / Industrial / Electronica - www.myspace.com/machinesoflivingdeath (with fellow ss.org member Cancer)

AND

MySpace.com - Eightball Hemorrhage - Baltimore, Maryland - Industrial / Rock / Experimental - www.myspace.com/ebhband


----------



## Inazone

I'm the lead guitarist for Under Eden. We've been called everything from melodic death metal to technical thrash to black metal, as we draw influences from so many aspects of metal. We're based in Minneapolis/St. Paul, Minnesota and play mostly local shows, as openers for national acts, and at festivals every now and then. We have one album out on Black Lotus Records (RIP) and recently put out a self-released EP.

www.UNDER-EDEN.net
MySpace.com - Under Eden - Minneapolis/St. Paul, Minnesota - Metal / Death Metal / Thrash - www.myspace.com/undereden


----------



## shredzilla509

Major song writing, with strong commited members minus bass and vocals. We have been trying to hold off on the fun stuff like names and stuff, because we agree there are alot of people who are wanting to be in a band more then play good music. with good things come time.


----------



## Alekke

I'm Alen from Croatia, I do lead vocals and one and only 7 string guitar in my band E.N.D. 
We could be described as Thrash/core/metal band but lately we experiment a lot with groovier and polyrhitmic stuff so we'll just generalize it as metal.

heres one live clip:


Other clips:
YouTube - alekke's Channel

and bands websites in the sig.


----------



## Meldville

I play guitar in Burial Within, a melodic-yet-technical death metal band. Catch us on tour!

MySpace.com - BURIAL WITHIN - Memphis, Tennessee - Death Metal / Metal / Progressive - www.myspace.com/burialwithin


----------



## Julko

Well... pley guitar (the other guitarist likes to call me the "lead-guitarist"... anyway) in a swedish band called "seed of life"
Have been around since 2005 but it started for real in 2006 

Have recorded a 3 song demo and wait for world domination mode to start 

Play some kind of death-metal but not the ultra br00tal fisting death-metal, something half-melodic and a litle more dynamic changes to get the music a facelift. My influences right now is mostly Meshuggah, Cult of luna and Bloodbath so get the picture yourself
Check it out and judge for yourselves 
MySpace.com - Seed of life (NEW SONGS UP!) - MalmÃ¶, SE - Death Metal / Thrash / Metal - www.myspace.com/seedoflifeband


----------



## rahul_mukerji

I play guitars in a band called Iritis. Its fusion based. 

Iritis on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads


----------



## Rick

Ben Hutcherson said:


> I play guitar in Burial Within, a melodic-yet-technical death metal band. Catch us on tour!
> 
> MySpace.com - BURIAL WITHIN - Memphis, Tennessee - Death Metal / Metal / Progressive - www.myspace.com/burialwithin



You guys suck. You're just a bunch of shameless pluggers.


----------



## chrismgtis

noodles said:


> Been there, done that. I think anyone in a band has been at that point at least a dozen times.



Shyea. Well not a dozen.


----------



## mikecallaway

my band is called It Came From The Swamp 

we play something along the lines of grindcore. but its really a jumble fuck of sound. 

It Came From The Swamp [booking spring mini tour] on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads


----------



## mattofvengeance

I'm in a band called Verdict of Vengeance out of Dallas, TX. We just signed a management deal and a sponsorship from Dirtbag Clothing 

We play about 4 times a month around the Southwest Region of the states. We're fast and heavy!

Verdict Of Vengeance on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads


----------



## robotsatemygma

Well hello,

As I have mentioned before I play in the band Pygar from the Twin Cities. We are a Mathcore/Jazz/Hardcore whatever band, spanning even more influences to create music we are truly proud of. 

We've been a band for about 4 years now, with the 1st year getting a solid line up and material written. We took a hiatus early in 2007 to pursue other musical endeavors only to reform later that year, with a new lineup. We've been playing shows regularly 2-4 time a month trying to get our name and music out there. We really don't fit in with our scene, as we're the only band to ever do a regular jazz improve around here. The drummer grabs a tenor sax, I go behind the drums and the old vocalist would play keys. We've done encores purely because of this. "Sax at a metal show?" is a common comment we hear. 

We have 2 recorded EP's, with one only currently available, and the other only available by request. We are in the process of writing new material and plan on recording a Split EP with another band and hopefully a Full Length by the end of the year. 

PYGAR on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads


----------



## ssskai

Im in a band called Subversi0n, an experimental metal band. We are currently training up a new drummer who is an utter god send and life saver for us after our previous drummer disappeared off the face of the earth lol.

Been going for about a year getting shizz ready and sorted, got a nice bunch of people in giving it there all.

We are currently also planning our second diary video which will involve interviews, practice and recording footage and maybe some live work if we have the time to organise it all.

check us out:

SubVerSi0N [NEW DRUMMER FOUND][NEW TRACKS] on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads


----------



## redenemyjoe

We're These Lads (Red Enemy)

Metal/Hardcore. 

Ireland.

Alcohol.

Disgraceful poses.


----------



## Scar Symmetry

Traces - Extreme Symphonic Metal

TRACES - NEW SONG &#39;WREATHED IN FLAME&#39; UP! on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads

show frequency all depends, and we're yet to do our first tour... November looks promising though!

we're hoping to reach foreign soil next year too, taking the metal to Europe and eventually USA and Australia


----------



## BurialWithin

i play guitar for Burial Within


----------



## Cypher

I play guitar for the death metal band Cypher:

Booking new shows as we speak

Cypher - Drummer Wanted! on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads

Furthermore recently started a new project which will see light of day soon and the first live gigs


----------



## vampiregenocide

I play in an acoustic band called Alchemy. We have an EP written and plan on recording soon. We have a festival lines up and plan to gig throughout the summer.

I'm also trying desparately to put a metalcore/nu-metal band together, but its slow.


----------



## op1e

I play 7s in Chain Link Society. Starting next week doing 3-4 shows a month all over Ohio. Rock/Metal, heavy but still commercial enough. Band went 02-06 doing Industrial, vampire inspired, what I call "Count Chocula" rock, but when reformed and I joined October of last year, I helped get them away from that and almost all past songs are fazed out. Not crazy about the name, but alot of merch is already out there and it gets us in the door in Cleveland by reputation alone. One major accomplishment back in 05 was a Scene Pavillion show opening for Joey Belladonna (old Anthrax singer), openers for Dope, Flyleaf, and just recently Powerman 5000. Cleveland was awesome, onstage in front of 1000 people (biggest for me), but playin those shows is a PITA. Normally 6 cookie monster bands goin on before you and you get 5 minutes to set up.

~CHAIN~LINK~SOCIETY~ on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads

We just put a new single up. Two months ago the band almost imploded when our singer disappeared off an a heroine binge and didnt tell us he quit. We merged with another band called Candle Theory and got their singer/keys and got a great rythm guitarist out of the deal, too. Not to mention all their songs, which was good, cause we had 5 weeks to jell together in order to do a 2 hour headliner that was booked months before our old singer ran off.


----------



## MarkyPerfection

I play lead guitar in Full Blown Chaos. FBC has been a band since 1998, myself a member since the end of 07/beginning of 08. In that time we've toured with Sepultura, Superjoint Ritual, Hatebreed, Exodus, Obituary, Chimaira, Strapping Young Lad, (and many more) and even played the second stage of Ozzfest in 2006. Those were the days. 

From 2003 to 2006 FBC played approximately 1200 shows or about 300 a year, but realistically it was probably a bit more. 
In 2007, we played about half that, probably 150-160. 
In 2008, about half again (approx 80-90.) 

We're currently writing the follow-up to our last full-length, released on Ferret Music, entitled "Heavy Lies the Crown" and trying to get our shit back together in the wake of a run of truly rotten luck.


----------



## silentrage

I play in this symphonic melodic tech death grind mangacore band called "my bedoom".


----------



## ristoCoC

I play guitar in a band called Circle of Contempt CIRCLE OF CONTEMPT (NEW SONGS / LAYOUT / TOUR!) on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads

We are releasing our debut album Artifacts In Motion november 23 thru Sumerian Records.

im a total noob when it comes to gear(shinfo)


----------



## ralphy1976

i try my best at keeping the neighbors awake, and i am trying my best too at improving my playing!!!


----------



## Varcolac

Well, as of 1st December I'm in a gigging (metal) band.

Prometheus on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads

I think we described ourselves as Progressive Blackened Melodic Viking Death Jazz Metal. I'm not sure if we were joking or not. It's a 5-piece: guitars, keys, bass, drums, screams. We're actually pretty pleased with ourselves, though there's plenty left to improve on. An EP/demo/CD/whatever should be forthcoming at the end of next month, just in time for our first gig, which should be the first of many!

And then there's this old chestnut which's been going since about this time last year. It's about as far from Prometheus as it's possible to get:

Mama Skank on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads

Ten-piece old-school ska band, with yours truly on the double bass. We don't suck. I write some of the music. At least one band member is usually stoned. It's not all cover versions.


----------



## ellengtrgrl

Shannon said:


> If you haven't figured out by now, I'm the lead guitarist in End Theory. I do usually 3-4 shows/month, but that's starting to increase with the recent release of our debut CD. Lot of good opportunities have been coming our way. Needless to say, I'm stoked. \m/


 
Hey Shannon, are you also on HC? I know Shannon over there, who hangs out in the Doom Room meta thread.

Moi, I'm in between bands. I miss playing out!


----------



## EldersFall

My Band.... Serpent Christ ç Death Metal 

myspace.com/serpentchristband


----------



## Thin_Ice_77

I play guitar in Beneath the Surface. We gig around Stourbridge, Bilston and Birmingham, doing metalcore type stuff. Recordings in a couple of months.


----------



## brahminlead

Bandname=Brahmin. Deathcore.


----------



## Mono8078

I play in a band called Jerolyn.

(myspace.com/jerolynal)

We play shows as often as possible, usually at LEAST twice a month, sometimes up to 8 times.


----------



## chaosxcomplex

I just recently joined The Halfast Band...We're a cover band, we do it all, I play lead.. http://myspace.com/thehalfastbandhttp://myspace.com/thehalfastband:hbang::hbang::hbang::shred:


----------



## DaniloBTC

Hi, i play in Beyond Total Carnage, for about 15 months. We have recorded EP, and a couple of gigs behind us. Beyond Total Carnage on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads Add us!


----------



## Hzanco

I play bass in Aesthyrian, but the current status of the band is sort of up in the air for a few reasons. But no matter what happens, I will continue to play music in a band whether it's this one or some other.


----------



## MetalBuddah

I play lead guitar in a local metal band called Beneath the Sovereign. I have been with them since late October and we finally played our first gig with me in it on the 19th. We are trying to play as many shows as we can a month now, but we are in the process of recording our EP and writing a ton of new material so that has been slowing it down. Judging by the outcome of the gig, we have a good road ahead of us (all the bands liked us and want to play with us again). Check us out and tell me what you think!


----------



## eleven59

My own solo project  

Aaron VanDuynhoven on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads

Aaron VanDuynhoven | Facebook


----------



## victim5150

I play guitar for a band called Victim. I joined my senior year of high school in 91'. We've been going for almost 20 years now and it's been a blast. We play out 2-4 times a month. We play originals and covers just depends on the gig. Check us out at www.myspace.com/victimrocks 
When I have the time I write my own personal stuff that's more instrumental oriented check it out at www.myspace.com/toddbishopmusic


----------



## Cypher

Next to my death metal band Cypher (Cypher - Working on new material on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads), I recently joined female fronted symphonic metal band Leaves Eyes (myspace.com/leaveseyespage). Played my first show with them on the 20th of februari in Moscow

Now getting ready for a European tour with Kamelot starting next week and after that a shitload of big fests in Europe. US tour sheduled for sept/okt.


----------



## Forresterc

I'm the guitarist for I'm a Bassist. My band just got finished with the setlist. We're looking for our first gig right now.

We're alternative prog rock (i guess). 3 out the 4 of us are in college and the last one (the singer) has a stable job to payoff his student loans. We have a hard time finding time to all get together. often times we'll only have 3 out of 4 people be able to make it.

reverbnation.com/corbinforrester


----------



## Necris

Shame there's no "I used to be but have no intention of joining another" option. Right now I'm just writing new stuff for a new project of mine and recording my old bands music, I wrote it all anyway and don't want to just have it sit unrecorded forever.


----------



## neoclassical

Deathsmadrigal and I are in Fenrismaw Fenrismaw on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads. We've been getting more and more gigs and put out an EP. From this month into May we're playing out every weekend. We're going to be opening for Warbringer, Operatica, Wretched, and Rose Funeral and for some of the gigs we've been moved from first act to 2nd (woot!).


----------



## victim5150

I play in a band called Victim. We've been together since 91' when I joined my senior year of high school almost 20 years ago. Man, where has the time gone? We are an original hard rock band but also have a cover set we can do so we can play at different venues other than just hard rock clubs. We play out 2-3 times a month. We have a show at The Hawgs of Texas bike rally next weekend opening up for Three Dog Night. Woohoo! I think we'll close our set with some Drowning Pool to lead into them. Ha! 

You can check out our original stuff at: www.myspace.com/victimrocks


----------



## imprinted

I play bass in a few bands, one with Sora01 from this here boards called Entrosolet (myspace.com/entrosolet), not quite ready to gig yet though. Darren's mean and keeps giving me stuff that's really hard to play! 

Also play in a band called Element106 (myspace.com/e106) that has been around in various incarnations for about 10 years but this lineup has been on the go for 2.5years. 

An offshoot of that is called Cyclops with the lead guitarist on Drums, Rhythm Guitarist doing guitars and Vocals, I'm still on bass and another guy's in for Lead Guitar.

Also play guitar in a 3 piece industrial band with a female vocalist and a synth player.

Neither of the last two bands really practice very often so I don't think they really count.


----------



## Kibb

I play for a Prog/metalcore band(few months old,) from India(Metal scene is growing here)! Been gigging quite frequently! Nothing up on Myspace as of now as we are currently recording in the studio for our debut EP. Till then you guys (if you wanna ) can check out some of our live gig videos up on youtube!

YouTube - PhobiaTheBand's Channel

Cheers!


----------



## troyguitar

I play lead guitar and sing harmony (off key half the time ) vocals in a new local metal band Battle Against Time, we're just getting started but have several gigs booked already including opening for Primal Fear next month.

Battle Against Time on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads


----------



## Vairocarnal

I play guitar in this band The Dead Lotus Society on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads. I used to do EVERYTHING but now I don't. We were doing roughly 4/5 shows a month until we decided to record the full length and are now doing one show a month until August when we relocate to Mr Broderick's old stomping grounds/my hometown.


----------



## sgswimmer

I dont play in a band!! but i do rock out with my C*&% out in my room every night 

(not literally of course) 

this fall I'm moving to the twin cities to go to mcnally smith college of music for a bachelor degree in guitar performance!!

i am always down to meet new people and play with new people. i find it fun as hell!

i play a seven string JPmm, i love anything that is progressive (i.e Dream Theater, Opeth, The band 3, Periphery, Zappa, etc)


----------



## TCOH5246

I play in The Curse Of Hail (link in sig), and we usually play out once a month. We used to play a lot of local shows but have since only done National and a few bigger local shows. We are busy recording some tunes, then playing a few more shows, and hopefully tour/record this summer.


----------



## LeeMD

i play in MARTYR DEFILED.

I <3 touring, i </3 staying at home, its boring D:



go have a sneaky peek at one of our singles from our debut album released though SOAR!


----------



## Mehl Meinhardt

ABYSMAL FATE is out of redwood city California, we specialize in a hybrid of metal styles resulting in creative and original music. We have been playing locally for about 6 months now and building a good following. Next step is a good sounding demo or full CD.

www.reverbnation.com/abysmalfate

www.myspace.com/abysmalfate

currently looking for a new bass player hint hint


----------



## Soubi7string

I play in a band called Wideyedaze
we're grind/death metal
trying to build a decent following
http//:Wideyedaze on Myspace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads
http//:www.facebook.com/wideyedaze


----------



## blackrobedone

Nice to see some familiar names on the list.
I play guitar in Monstrosity, the Florida death metal legends. 
Also, Chaos Inception and Quinta Essentia and Temple of Blood, all 3 with CDs and based out of Huntsville, Alabama. I'm also jamming with Thom Mathews who is a sick shredder and has a few CDs out and has a couple endorsements. 
I would also consider myself the guitar and amp tech for all those bands as you won't find them on any of the forums and they're all pretty much noobs when it comes to taking care of and tweaking their gear.
Touring can suck but it's great to play bigger shows to appreciative fans. It's quite a contrast to go from co-headlining an open air fest in Mexico City for 2000 people (with Monstrosity) to a week later playing at a dive in Florence, Alabama with about 20 people (with Chaos Inception).


----------



## Soubi7string

blackrobedone said:


> Nice to see some familiar names on the list.
> I play guitar in Monstrosity, the Florida death metal legends.
> Also, Chaos Inception and Quinta Essentia and Temple of Blood, all 3 with CDs and based out of Huntsville, Alabama. I'm also jamming with Thom Mathews who is a sick shredder and has a few CDs out and has a couple endorsements.
> I would also consider myself the guitar and amp tech for all those bands as you won't find them on any of the forums and they're all pretty much noobs when it comes to taking care of and tweaking their gear.
> Touring can suck but it's great to play bigger shows to appreciative fans. It's quite a contrast to go from co-headlining an open air fest in Mexico City for 2000 people (with Monstrosity) to a week later playing at a dive in Florence, Alabama with about 20 people (with Chaos Inception).


I just shat myself


----------



## chaiulud

...I don't see much non-metal on SS.org...NOT that I have a problem with that.

I currently play in Bob Gnarley And The Gnailers, a hard rock/funk/idunnowat? 5 piece out of San Antonio.

Most of us came from early local speed/thrash/hardcore bands from back in the 80's and 90's (yes, I am fyscking old). 

Current gig is a lot of fun, we started out with two bassists (I played octaves up or down from the main bassist, played high leads, non unison counterpoint bits, even funk guitar type lines above his steady rhythm. Short story he bailed, we added a second guitar, and started getting heavier. We'll never be djent heavy (that's at home on the Mac, with my RG2228) but we've got some heavy stuff...somewhere along the lines of FNM or Black Sabbath.

You can find some demos (couple of years old, due to lineup changes, what a surprise) out on Myspace and on Soundcloud.


----------



## Tomo009

blackrobedone said:


> Nice to see some familiar names on the list.
> I play guitar in Monstrosity, the Florida death metal legends.
> Also, Chaos Inception and Quinta Essentia and Temple of Blood, all 3 with CDs and based out of Huntsville, Alabama. I'm also jamming with Thom Mathews who is a sick shredder and has a few CDs out and has a couple endorsements.
> I would also consider myself the guitar and amp tech for all those bands as you won't find them on any of the forums and they're all pretty much noobs when it comes to taking care of and tweaking their gear.
> Touring can suck but it's great to play bigger shows to appreciative fans. It's quite a contrast to go from co-headlining an open air fest in Mexico City for 2000 people (with Monstrosity) to a week later playing at a dive in Florence, Alabama with about 20 people (with Chaos Inception).



Wow really? That is awesome.


----------



## hutchman

I play in a band called Elysian. Been gigging since Feb 2010. Played about 30 shows in the last 11 months. Just got off a tour. Travel alot. Lot more shows comin'. Lovin it.........


----------



## Semi-pro

I'm currently only gigging with *Lithuria* (check the sig), but i'm dying to get this other band off the gound too. We've got some songs, but not enough yet to play a full set...


----------



## ghostred7

Have a band, would love to be gigging, but our "singer" (term used loosely) is having serious timing issues and the new bassist we have is so green that he's having a problem learning simple stuff like Judas Priest :-/


----------



## MesaENGR412

Been in a gigging band since 2003, signed to a label since 2009, and have been touring since Feb. of last year. Been on 2 full US tours, and a couple other smaller regional tours, and have another full US tour coming up next month. Band is in my siggy.

-AJH


----------



## robare99

I'm in a cover band. But hey, I'm old, 41. Back in the day (late 80's early 90's) it was hard to record, and you could make a decent buck in a cover band. These days we play to an older crown, mainly hmmmmm private parties for lack of a better term I guess. 

We play everything from country to classic and newer rock, depending on the crowd. I'm by no means a country guy, but I can follow along with the best of them. It's fun, and I enjoy playing. $200/man/gig works for me.


----------



## Semi-pro

Just joined an often atmospheric, sometimes proggy, occasionally symphonic metal band w/ female vocals, called *Dotma*, wich has just released their debut. Did my first 3 shows with them last weekend and had a blast! Check out the link in my sig!


----------



## TaylorMacPhail

I'm in a band called Crossed Chaos | Free Music, Tour Dates, Photos, Videos, we're a bunch a big mixing pot of different types of metal, but we love diversity and such. We live on a tiny island with a tiny metal scene so we aren't very big at all, just local for now, but what can you expect. We plan to record an EP sometime in the next month or so. 

I checked out Division and you guys are awesome, really unique, great singing!


----------



## nojyeloot

See my signature


----------



## avenger

Im in this sweet gig where I bust my ass setting up practice times with people then they come and half ass everything, dont give a shit, dont even know the style of music we are aiming for, goof off 60% of the time.

Actually as of today I said fuck that and am starting over... w00t lame ass people!


----------



## dclayton1388

I finally finalized a line up with a progressive metal group, Feed Me Fear.
Writing soon and just nabbed the best drummer for miles.


----------



## Zeff

I'm building posts so I can sell some stuff, but my old band was called Sanctity.

http://www.roadrunnerrecords.com/artists/Sanctity/ 

we were signed to Roadrunner for 3 years, then our singer left. 

my new band is called From a Dig. From A Dig | Facebook

we've got an un-mastered demo download also.

From A Dig - From A Dig (2010) » GetMetal.org - new metal and core releases


----------



## natspotats

I am currently playing bass in a badass metal band called Boldly Stride The Damned and we get a show about once or twice a month but its hard to find places around her to play

check us out, see signature


----------



## reject69187

Want some honest feedback. youtube.com/vicarmortismusic Thanks guys! Also, looking for a shredder in the WI area. Check us out here to download a track: vicarmortis.bandcamp.com


----------



## caskettheclown

Was in a couple bands in highschool that went nowhere, it was like pop punk with a shitton of distortion :\ it was called the "Unchained". Hated it but I wanted to play live.

Now saving up for some better equipment since i had to sell my good gear and am stuck with only one guitar. Though I don't know if i'll join a band as a vocalist or a guitar player cause people really like my vox


----------



## fps

Well the band is looking for a drummer so currently we're no longer gigging. Could it be you? South Coast of Britain
Death Ape Disco | Free Music, Tour Dates, Photos, Videos we're a rock band


----------



## Bribanez

In just got into a new band called Shedsession 

Shedsession | Berlin, NJ | Rock / Alternative / Progressive | Music, Lyrics, Songs, and Videos | ReverbNation


----------



## samincolour

*The Colour Line* - East coast party tech from Hull, UK!





Facebook

Tumblr

YouTube 

Twitter

Merch

[email protected]


----------



## samincolour

Facebook


----------



## areyna21

My band "Dinner with Dahmer" just started writing again currently finishing 2 seven string songs and working on another 6 string song


----------



## Phrygian

My band Fastlane Flower are at a point where we have our debut album out, and trying to get as many gigs together as possible around, so we get some gigs, but lately its been limited to 1 per month for some reason:/


----------



## Droman

I play in Buried In Black out of Columbia SC..here we are playing live 
Buried In Black- Waffle House of 1000 Corpses - YouTube


----------



## CTID

I'm in a progressive deathcore band as the rhythm guitarist that's playing its first show tomorrow. This should be interesting.

I played a few shows as the drummer of a band earlier this year, but we had a problem where we found out our lead guitarist was plagiarizing riffs from well-known bands pretty much note-for-note and when we confronted him about it and his tendency to try to control the band by himself, he decided to single-handedly "disband" us, basically proving our point.


----------



## orinlikesmetal

I play guitar in a hardcore band, Signals. Were from NY and we're starting to play more shows/looking for more shows now that our EP is in the works. Check us out and "like" if you like it or show a friend or something It would mean a shitload

Signals | Facebook


----------



## orinlikesmetal

/ we use two seven strings lol


----------



## ghostred7

ghostred7 said:


> Have a band, would love to be gigging, but our "singer" (term used loosely) is having serious timing issues and the new bassist we have is so green that he's having a problem learning simple stuff like Judas Priest :-/


Now that we've got a new bassist and the singer's come out of his shell, we'll hopefully be playing out soon. I'm not going to count open mic "gigs" as real gigs....more like practicing in public.

We're doing all covers at the moment and playing to the 35-45 demographic mainly due to the material we're covering (late 70s - early 90s hard rock/heavy metal).


----------



## SwampAshSpecial

I'm just starting to gig with my first proper gigging band ever, Overlord


----------



## Domkid118

I play in a Hardcore/metalcore band called Charon (uk) we gig at least once a week, when were not writing, we do the odd weekender every other month, and try and have at least 3-4 tours a year 

Charon | Facebook


----------



## Nmaster

In the process of writing songs. We're set to go on tour this summer with a local band that has played quite a few shows and toured once or twice.

I'm freakin' stoked.  Just need to find a permanent vocalist in the coming months and practice practice practice 'til my fingers bleed.


----------



## Ocean_Ashes

I have my first practice today with a rock band I formed with two friends that I met at a talentclass, and another dude that was in this year´s talent class. Our singer is one of the most famous dutch youtubers, haha. The dude is 20 and already makes a living with youtube . It´s a crazy time we´re living in.

Anyway, the band looks pretty promising, but I still wanna play technical death metal, yet I seem to be the only person that wants to


----------



## Chris Migdalski

Greetings ss.org!!! I thought this was a interesting thread to find this morning, anyway....I'm the guitarist for Diabolic Intent which officially formed in 98' after a very ruff start. We have alot of history playing in Florida since then with occasional stints outside the state and even traveling to South Africa in 06. Over the years we've had a few great oppurtunities to open for bands like Lamb of God, Trivium to Cannibal Corpse which was really nice...After a looonnggg dragggged out dry spell due to me trying to figure out what the hell was wrong with my left side (I have Parkinson's) For the first time in 4 years we've done I think 5 gigs since January. Not nowhere like we used to do but the highlight was getting to open for Obituary which was really cool.

* This may need a new thread but i have a question - 
When I mention to people (like co-workers, friends or family) that I played a gig over the weekend, why is it I'm always asked how much money did I make? Not did you have fun or how did it go? I feel that to be a bit too much... is that a common question that is asked? I never know how to answer that.....


----------



## warhead

I am in a band.


----------



## Luke Acacia

I play for Acaca based in Australia.
We play symphonic death metal.

Acacia- Brisbane Metal | Facebook


----------



## roast

I play Bass in Dark_Matter, an Instrumental Progressive Post-Metal band from Ireland. 

www.darkmatterireland.com


----------



## subject aftermath

I play in :

www.facebook.com/risewithhonour


----------



## m3talmike

I am rythm guitarist of a greek band called Dreambleed! Check us out 

https://www.facebook.com/dreambleedofficial


----------



## sonnybb

ME! I'm also new here....like 5 mins old
Brains The Movie's sounds on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free


----------



## BC8String

Hey guys... I play guitar in SkyPivot from Northern California. We just finished tracking our new EP and will be released soon. I guess if I had to name bands that influenced us it would be: Deftones, Meshuggah, Taproot, Tool, ... whatever has great rhythm!
http://youtu.be/GlIOCj_bkr0


----------



## guitarguyMT

Look! A Dragon!

I'm the guitarist, and we're a three piece sorta stoney-tech-death-somethin-or-another kinda metal band. We're just finishing up our first set list; gonna take a couple months to lock everything up real tight, and hopefully start gigging as frequently as the people here will let us


----------



## SjPedro

I play in a rock prog band called touch of god here in Portugal and we do some summer gigs from time to time.the rock/metal scene is truly bad in our area and it gets difficult but hey,st doesn't stop us


----------



## spring

I rock my bedroom every night. Well I was a singer when I was schooling. My voice, not perfect but averagely I could sing. At first I wanted to join with a band but unfortunately because of my studies and I had to be a part of my home, so I did not get any opportunity.


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

Well, my band is gigging, but not that much. And I do rock my bedroom every day. So what option should I vote?


----------



## jordanky

I'm in two bands, the first of which is a Foo Fighters/Black Keys/Drive-By Truckers influenced rock and roll band called Tim Browning & The Widowmakers. I joined in to play mainly rhythm guitar, but I share leads with another guitar player, while our third guitar/vocalist is strictly rhythm. I've been with these guys for a little over a year and we have played quite a few shows, probably twenty or so which is busy for us since we are very spread apart, three guys have kids etc.

The other band I'm in is a four piece pop punk/melodic hardcore band called Lost Swimmer, which I've been working with for the past seven months or so. Before playing our first show, we had already banged out a four song EP and got the ball rolling on merch. This helped tremendously to get some buzz going around about us and we played our first show this past Saturday and already have six or seven more shows booked up until June.


----------



## ProgCorey

Sure am gigging! I'm the guitarist for Dyssidia.

Here's a nice photo of me and my seven with the band from the last show;


----------



## danbobdavis

I play guitar for Artifice. We've released a teaser and one demo song and so far, the local scene has liked it. We've all played in bands that were popular in the area but never made it too far, so we're hoping this time is a bit different. Our first show is this Saturday and we're all extremely excited about it!


----------



## MikeDojcsak

I play guitar and sing vocal harmonies in Still Life. Releasing our full length record in September. Released our debut EP back in September.

FFO: Muse, Radiohead, Deftones, Incubus, Thrice

Http://www.facebook.com/stilllifehamilton


----------



## Dylanvoy

Im in a Gigging band from South Jersey. Vale Of Years. we go hard every show. we play 2-3 times a month and are releasing our EP this summer come see us if you live in the area. check us out www.facebook.com/valeofyears


----------



## Tyler

You can check out my sig but we've been booking a lot of shows recently and have a tour coming up soon if we play our cards right.


----------



## VBCheeseGrater

I play in Grind Method

We play around 2-3 times a month, been gigging for maybe 7 months. We are on a nice upward trajectory locally at the moment so it's alot of fun. Lots of Hard Rock/Metal covers and a few originals.


----------



## spadz93

I am the old lead guitarist/new vocalist for From the Depths. I am in the same band as "Tones" on here. Link to our page below. We took a big break from shows to write more music for an album, make some lineup changes, and just breathe. We're starting again at the end of the month and are probably gonna be booking a ton of shows. I am also going in to record vocals today for one of our new songs for the album


----------



## p0ke

I play the guitar in this folk/melodic metal band called Athellagon since late 2011, and we finally played our first gig a couple of days ago, at the funeral of our local metal bar Keikkamesta. 

Unfortunately our vocalist lost her voice completely the day before, so we were forced to play instrumentally, but since our playtime was only around 15-20 minutes, we decided to do it anyway.

We didn't use our own gear (other than the keyboards) due to the tight schedule - something like 20 bands in 8 hours or so - so I missed the pedal a few times when changing from clean to distortion, but other than that I think it went really well. You can tell we were a bit nervous though, we played the second song at something like 300bpm (600bpm if you count the fact that the "verse" is played in doubletime  ). What do you guys think?



... And here's what we sound like on record:


----------



## Flandreau

My band The Human Collective is playing our first show august 3rd, opening for The opressor, silence, I killed everyone, and some local bands in Western Mass


----------



## donray1527

My band short lives gigs every two or three weeks. We are like Defeater or Xerxes if you have ever heard of them.


----------



## fps

Played a festival yesterday, our 5th or 6th gig in the past 5 weeks, it was the Bognor Rox Festival, a biiig three or four stage deal, Rox is a registered charity giving people opportunities to play music in the community, and they do a lot of fundraising gigs and supporting unsigned bands they like, we had a great turn-out, many of those there in bands I really like, and it was an honour to play it for a second year in a row.


----------



## AMEmusic

A Minor Error

Progressive Metal from Philadelphia. For Fans Of: Dream Theater, Periphery, BTBAM, Animals as Leaders, TesseracT, Protest The Hero, Chiodos, Guthrie Govan, Niki Minaj

Debut EP coming Fall 2013

For music samples: www.facebook.com/aminorerrorrocks
https://soundcloud.com/petevigs-1


----------



## Leveebreaks

We're due to go out on a small 8 date tour in 2 weeks around the UK


----------



## Jes Johnson

I'm not gigging at the moment, but man, I'm trying like hell. Seems like every band I'm in ends up breaking up as soon as we get around to playing a few live shows.


----------



## HUGH JAYNUS

I am getting ready to start doing shows with my band TERA VEGA. we are doing a show to launch our album release tomorrow (9/13/13) at Gino's bar in SLC Utah. if there are any Utards around here, come on down. and i want to invite everyone else who is free from 7pm-1am GMT, to watch a live stream from a company called Project Independent. my band goes on at midnight. I've been using this site for a while now and it is an amazing community. I would greatly appreciate your support and time.

PROJECT INDEPENDENT - The Independent Hard Rock & Metal Network


----------



## HUGH JAYNUS




----------



## exarchangel

I'm in Diabholico - https://www.facebook.com/pages/DIABHOLICO/188718632529

We've toured around with Kataklysm, etc.... LOTS OF FUN.


----------



## Lava Joe

I'm in a gigging band, but trying to get better gigs...the gigs around here don't offer much of anything unfortunately! The demographic is NOT into 80% scream 20% sing, so...


----------



## Pat Olson

telecaster90 said:


> My bands are still tryin to get off the ground. It's a long, god-awful process.



We're in similar situation - haven't even named it yet but we have selected all the right players - finally! All of us are currently gigging in other bands, and spending the time to get this final one to be the ultimate experience. But for now we're going through that long drawn out process and its frustrating at times. Thankfully we are all gigging with other bands too....


----------



## Birdington

I'm from Fictions. We're based in Sydney, Australia

We recently dropped a new track live, check it out here;
Fictions {NEW SONG} - A Wolf In Sheep&#39;s Clothing LIVE @ Emergenza Festival - 7th Nov 2013 - YouTube


----------



## McCalister9999

My band Winterhymn is touring Paganfest V this year with Turisas, Korpiklaani, Chthonic and Varg (not Vikerns)! Check us out if you're into folk metal, we got a busy spring/summer ahead of us in the states.
https://www.facebook.com/Winterhymn?fref=ts


----------



## Thanatopsis

My band Hexogen just played our second gig tonight. Went pretty well and got a good response from the crowd. Don't have another one booked until mid-March but hopefully something else will happen before then.

Hexogen Music, Lyrics, Songs, and Videos




Flandreau said:


> My band The Human Collective is playing our first show august 3rd, opening for The opressor, silence, I killed everyone, and some local bands in Western Mass


Got any links? We're based out of Sudbury, MA.


----------



## CanniballistiX

I'm in a band called Enstride, we are rock from Media, Pennsylvania (Philly area).

Links are in my sig.

Show this Saturday night in Butler, NJ @ Architekt!


----------



## marshallH

I'm in a punk band called the bad bagels that will randomly write a doom metal song and I'm also in a progressive death metal band that is kind of a joke band called recreational decapitation. Usually play with the bad bagels, never done a live show with recreational decapitation but I'm going to play at my schools battle of the bands soon with both bands and I'm guest playing in an experimental band called M.A.R.K., they have a 5 string electric viola. Coolest shit ever.


----------



## ZASVTO

Guitarist for Venus the Ocean, played with some cool bands- I am King, Honour Crest and Lions Lions, Also played with Abandon all ships. Got an upcoming show may 5th hopping on the Artery foundation Across the nation tour with Upon this Dawning, The Browning, Adestria, Phinehas and Dayseeker as well as locals, From the depths.


----------



## geese_com

I'm in two bands out of the Madison, WI area.

Monkey Business
https://www.facebook.com/mbrockswi

Chances Thrown
https://www.facebook.com/Chancesthrownband

I really like playing covers so both bands are cover band (I know I'm lame), but it's a fun time.


----------



## PetroLoko

I play in band called LOKO. We do heavy 7-string stuff

We rock in Poland, right now touring around, in autumn we will hit the road with Lostbone for Slovakia, Slovenia, Hungary and Croatia.

You can hear our stuff and watch videos here:
www.facebook.com/lokopoland


----------



## hikizume976

I play (or pretend to, at least) lead guitar in Designs of Chaos, from London, UK.

The Chaos Engine | Designs of Chaos

We're putting together some sort of mini-tour around England this summer.

On my soundcloud I post things I do on my own, recordings, sountracks for documentaries and videogames, tracks from previous bands, etc

https://soundcloud.com/hikizume


----------



## decrepittom

Gigging bands ftw

Opened for Abigail Williams last week.
check it if you want if you like black/melodic metal

I play around in a jazz ensamble too. It's quite the contrast

Going on tour this summer to the west coast!


----------



## WJohnM18

Hey I'm the guitarist of a band called Straight from Hell. 

We've been together a few months and have been getting more gigs lately. We'll be recording a 4/5 track EP next month. 

https://www.facebook.com/StraightFromHellGlasgow?ref_type=bookmark

One of our original songs called Cocaine Cowboys.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1J46ToNWZCA


----------



## VBCheeseGrater

I'm in a (currently) cover band called Absolute Zero. We are playing South Beach Grill tonight in Virginia Beach. Here's the setlist....I figure anyone that shows up from SS.org deserves to know the setlist in advance!The first set is for the leftover dinner crowd, gets heavier as the night goes on!

==== SET 1 == ALL EFLAT ===
BULLS ON PARADE
CRAWLING IN THE DARK
LITTLE THINGS
WOULD
ARE YOU GONNA GO MY
PARDON ME
DOWN
MAN IN THE BOX
ZERO
THE PRETENDER
MACHINEHEAD
LITTLE WING
CHERUB ROCK


====== SET 2 = E-FLAT ===
CRAZY BITCH
SMOOTH CRIMINAL
BLOOD SUGAR SEX MAGIC
-----------DROP C# ----------------
SHOW ME HOW TO LIVE
COLD
STUPIFY
AWAKE
EVERLONG
AERIALS
THE RED
KILLING IN THE NAME
-------------Rob tune---------------
46&2

====== SET 3 = B TUNING===
STILL FRAME
BITCH
DUALITY
----------DROP C# -------
STINKFIST
BYOB
THEM BONES
BAT COUNTRY
UNSUNG
WALK
TEAR AWAY
RENEGADES OF FUNK
INNERVISION
---------------DROP A TUNING -------------
PSYCHOSOCIAL if needed


----------



## Kaickul

Check this out if you like garage rock!

www.facebook.com/AyanAndTheMyopics


----------



## Beavis83

I'm lead guitar/backing vox in Turfboy, we are based in Dublin, Ireland.

We gig as often as we can and have just released an EP. 

Musically, we are the bastard inbred child of The Melvins, Nirvana, Therapy? with a dose of Sabbath and old school punk. 

I would describe myself as being mostly self-taught. I used to play rhythm guitar (Malcolm Young FTW) in an AC/DC tribute. 

Music | Turfboy

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Turfboy/372184159539978


----------



## John Pattison

Hey, my name's John. I'm a drummer by trade but do play several instruments. I do most of my work with gigging bands in the Nor. Cal. area. Here are a few I'm involved with now: Whiskey Savage, Gibson and Gray, Gregory Doan Project, Longtime and Ken Koeing. Cheers


----------



## ZXIIIT

I play guitar in Squirrelly Arts (Industrial Metal)


And guitarist/vocalist for Morphesia (Black Metal)


----------



## wwstewart

I'm Wess. I play guitar and sing for Critical Misfire. 

https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=820313814665158


----------



## bostjan

I'm once again a free agent.


----------



## CanniballistiX

I just joined my friends in Minshara on bass!


----------



## Oxygen42

We haven't gigged in a little while because of school and such, but I play guitar and sing in SINGULARITY.


----------



## thelarrinator

I play in "To Kill Achilles". I don't play every month, but sometimes I'll play 30 shows a month if I'm on tour or whatever, and if I'm out for 2 months... you get the drift.

Anyway I head to Russia in 2 weeks for a headline run - anyone been? Anything i should look out for?


----------



## SjPedro

I play in a band called Touch of God. We are at this moment recording what we hope to be our first EP/album/whatever you want to call it  

we released a few rough demos on youtube and on reverbnation.com if you want to check them out! 

Touch of God Music, Lyrics, Songs, and Videos

www.youtube.com/touchofgod1


----------



## p0ke

I play the guitar and manage all technical things in a melodic/power/whatever metal band called Athellagon:


----------



## amaksu2

We are excited to announce our HEX EP will be physically and digitally released September 24th. Until then, the link to our new music video for Wolves On A Fence is in the description. Please like and share and follow us on any social media platform for more updates.

https://youtu.be/Lxrux35b8VQ

www.tanzen.bigcartel.com
www.tanzen.bandcamp.com
www.youtube.com/user/tanzenofficial
www.instagram.com/tanzenofficial
www.twitter.com/wearetanzen
http://tanzen.bandcamp.com/
https://soundcloud.com/tanzenband


----------



## ZXIIIT

Late update, am solely focusing on Morphesia, been a busy year playing everywhere.


----------



## xAGx

I play guitar in a Death Metal band from Salem Ohio called *Psyclosarin. *I joined in September of '17 with a new bass player and we've played 4 shows since our addition and are actually set to enter the studio this weekend (Feb 10) to record two of our newer songs we have written.

If you guys could check out our debut album "Perceptions of the Damned" it would be greatly appreciated!!!

\m/


----------



## lewis

my band are busy preparing to gig this year.
full drummerless setup. (programmed/mixed & Mastered Drums on backing track)
we are busy writing them atm and end of this month we are buying a Focusrite 18i20 for our drum/backing track needs.


----------



## Matt Ress

I play in a rap/rock band Rosen. We are in London, UK. Our first EP is due to be released mid year, we have two singles out already, here's the latest one:


----------



## sleewell

My band Ruin played a show last night. Was fun.


----------



## Semi-pro

My band's album release gig will probably the only show this year. Welp, gotta make most of it!


----------



## sleewell

my band has shows on 11/19 and 11/20 if anyone is in michigan and wants to get in a pit


----------



## LostTheTone

Whelp we just finished our first gig as a whole band - Last July was the first time (I literally joined the band on my wedding day) we played together and since then we wrote an EP, recorded it and went out to play tonight at the Giffard Arms in Wolverhampton.

Holy shit, achievement unlocked eh?

It was a proper tiny crowd, sadly. More people showed up than were in the bands, so thats a good start, but not vastly more so. One support band had covid and had to cancel, the other one were surprisingly banging - When someone tells you that the support is called the Parlour Creepers and will be playing such classics as Wake Up And Smell The Nosebleed, it doesn't give you much confidence. But they were class, and they stuck around and got the crowd going for us as well. Nice blokes.

So yeah... My guitarists first gig in about 8 year, my first gig in about 12 years. And it went well. Tiny crowd, sure. But we played well. No disasters. No failures. My voice help up. And people swarmed to tell me how good I sing. Happy with that.

Oh and I look good in the pictures, which makes my wife happy


----------



## Boofchuck




----------

